# Caught crocodile 'biggest in four years'



## News Bot (Oct 23, 2009)

*Published On:* 23-Oct-09 11:36 AM
*Source:* Northern Territory News via NEWS.com.au

A MONSTER saltwater crocodile has been caught near a popular swimming hole in Darwin's rural area.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 23, 2009)

That is AWESOME!!!

Imagine that thing pulling up to your board at the next wave :lol: :lol: JEZUZ!

Thanks Newsbutt! :lol:


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 23, 2009)

So STAGED !!!!!
This is rubbish!!!


----------



## elapid66 (Oct 23, 2009)

Dabool said:


> So STAGED !!!!!
> This is rubbish!!!


if you say so


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 23, 2009)

steve irwin would of loved seeing that beast..


----------



## pythoness (Oct 23, 2009)

awwwww they sent him to a croc farm


----------



## imp480 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Wow*

that's awesome, wish i was there:lol:


----------



## christo (Oct 24, 2009)

That's going to be in the back of my mind next time a take dip at Berry Springs. At the end of the dry season as well! Holy Fark.


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Oct 25, 2009)

4.7 aint a monster has to be over 5m for that!!!

NT news getting desperate again


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Oct 25, 2009)

that would explain why it was closed...its such a tease looking into that water and not allowed to go in....believe me we were close to jumping the rope.....so lucky we didnt now!!

The sign said closed due to bacterial bloom.....lucky for the tourists hey!
Awesome place by the way!

kelly


----------



## MasterZ (Oct 25, 2009)

pythoness said:


> awwwww they sent him to a croc farm


 
:evil:I cant belive that how crule, why not put him into another river system....:evil:

:evil:STEVE IRWEN WOULD HAVE BEEN FURIOUS!!!!!!! AND I AM TO!!!!!!!:evil: 

Zach


----------



## baxtor (Oct 25, 2009)

MasterZ said:


> :evil:I cant belive that how crule, why not put him into another river system....:evil:
> 
> :evil:STEVE IRWEN WOULD HAVE BEEN FURIOUS!!!!!!! AND I AM TO!!!!!!!:evil:
> 
> Zach



steve irwin would have put it in his own zoo.


----------



## MasterZ (Oct 25, 2009)

baxtor said:


> steve irwin would have put it in his own zoo.


 
So true


----------



## christo (Oct 26, 2009)

hawkesbury reptiles said:


> that would explain why it was closed...its such a tease looking into that water and not allowed to go in....believe me we were close to jumping the rope.....so lucky we didnt now!!
> 
> The sign said closed due to bacterial bloom.....lucky for the tourists hey!
> Awesome place by the way!
> ...



It was closed due to a bacterial bloom. Has been since the start of October. Obviously no-one told the croc.


----------



## Jarden (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree steve irwin would have put him in his zoo croc farm would be good for him be safe well fed and cant eat people


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice.....did anyone go to the site and see the pics of the 5.5mtr one caught in the 80's !!...now thats big !!


----------

